# Did anyone alter their diet to sway for a particular sex?



## iiTTCii

I've got a little girl and would love another girl. We are gonna start ttc in the new year. DH would love a boy but isn't particularly bothered. 

I've looked at swaying and I know the timing is unreliable as different studies contradict each other. I've looked at the diet and started eating more diary, drinking milk etc but the more I reasearch it, the more I'm confused. Some say that drinkinb milk can sway for a boy. I'm becoming that obsessed with it now that I'm wondering whether it's worth the hassle and that I might actually doing everything to sway for a boy.


----------



## dollych

Hi,
I did a really strict sway, but it didn't work for me :(
I was TTC pink after 2 boys and changed my diet drastically!!. I dropped meat, went veggie, didn't snack, no breakfast,only ate 1200 cals a day, lost a stone + went down to 8 stone 5lbs, made hubby take LR, hot showers, I took fibre etc ...... We tried everything the LE diet suggests for a girl and I was on it for about 4 months, but it didn't work for me, it has worked for others though according to the genderdreaming site. We also just DTD once that month as suggested.

I know timing isn't supposed to work and the shettles method has said to be a load of crap, but I believe there's some truth to it. We DTD on the day of OV when I got pregnant with my two boys. In March this year I had a miscarriage and they think it was a girl, we DTD 2 days before OV with that pregnancy. 
We started TTC again in April and wasn't getting pregnant with DTD 2 days before so I moved it to DTD the day of positive OV tests (which I usually OV the next few hours or morning after) and we got pregnant......... I'm currently 22 weeks with my 3rd boy!!.
So I really do not know what works, but think it's possible that it had to do with timing...... Maybe others will offer their opinions!!.
Good luck xxxx


----------



## dollych

P.s I also cut down on milk and had skimmed milk, but eat dairy, cheese, yoghurt etc as some of my friends who had girls are veggie and eat a lot of dairy xx


----------



## iiTTCii

Thank you. Congratulations on your pregnancy.

I'm not convinced with the timing because I had an ultrasound when last ttc and was told I was just about to ovulate, along with ovulation pains. That's the only day we dtd and I became pregnant with DD.


----------



## dollych

Thanks for updating re the OV!!. You can't get a more definite answer other than ultrasound!!. It obviously isnt the timing that sways.... Must be either a combination of things or pure luck of the draw!!.
Good luck xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i don't believe in it... I'm a life long vegetarian and i have two boys. I also only eat 900 calories a day (when i actually count) this is because I'm only 5 foot not because I'm a health nut. any more than that and i pile it on really fast lol


----------



## lau86

There is a whole website dedicated to swaying (gender dreaming) and probably others too. I do believe you can do things to 'sway' but some people are just meant to have one gender or other. I think I just make boys, I am ridiculously un girly. Sounds silly, I always thought I would have a girl but really I have no idea what tk do with one

Eta according to gender dreaming I have a really blue lifestyle, It makes sense to me


----------



## Melissa_M

I think it's all pretty darn close to 50/50. I've looked at the gender dreaming site and they do have stats that show swaying has worked for like 75% of the people who enter their info... but there's a HUGE bias there - people are more likely to enter their info if they get their desired gender! So I'm guessing the actual success rate is still close to 50/50. 

I wouldn't stress over it... I really think whatever will be, will be. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

my diet has stayed consistent throughout ttc all of my children and i am having my 1st daughter after 2 sons. Timing has always been very close to or on ov' too. Only difference has been no' of times dtd, sons just once in fertile period, daughter 3 times in fertile period... :shrug:


----------



## mrs_park

I don't believe it. My regular diet is pretty favorable to girls and yet I have three boys. 

I have a few friends who swear the timing of DTD before ovulation has worked for them.


----------



## jessicasmum

I hoping for the opposite a boy as I already have 2 girls,i suppose I have more of a girl diet as a vegetarian and i eat quite a lot of dairy and junk food but this might be just coincidence though. I need to start eating better and I plan to lose weight so it can't harm me eating a more supposed boy diet. Im going to try timing of DTD differently too as with my girls it was every day with my first and 2nd every other day and suppose to have conceived day before so hoping to just do it once in my fertile window as close as i think to O and just try this for a few months.


----------



## Poppiebug

I already have a DS and hoping for a girl. I changed my diet to low sodium and high calcium with no meat when TTC. I also timed Ov to day or day and a half before Ov and got DH to take cranberry and have a hot shower before DTD. I also looked at he chinese lunar calendar as it was right for DS (I also went a bit into negative ions - wearing rose quartz etc too, bit weird I know). We fell pregnant straight away. I cannot wait to find out the gender of this baby. Hoping so much it's a girl.


----------

